# impossibile aggiornare world

## drudox

ho dei problemi ... nuovamente nell'aggiornare @world 

ottengo il seguente messaggio di errore :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/4Atz8LhWzIsLttzDhMBo/

dopo aver dato il seguente comando :

```
emerge -uDNt --with-bdeps y --verbose y --backtrack=300 --exclude media-libs/gegl --exclude media-libs/mlt --exclude  media-gfx/gimp --exclude  x11-wm/awesome  @world
```

gli exclude sono legati a dei vecchi problemi nell'ultimo upgrade ... chiedo aiuto !!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi posti l'output del comando

```
# equery d kde-apps/kde-l10n
```

  :Question: 

Una volta messo a posto il problema con i pacchetti kde ti basta un

```
# emerge -uDNav --with-bdeps y --backtrack 100 @world

# perl-cleaner --all
```

----------

## drudox

ecco l'output : 

```

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# equery d kde-apps/kde-l10n

 * These packages depend on kde-apps/kde-l10n:

kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.12.3-r1 (>=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.3)

kde-apps/kdeadmin-meta-16.12.3 (nls ? >=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.3)

kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.08.3 (>=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.3)

kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-16.08.3 (>=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.3)

kde-apps/kdegames-meta-16.12.3 (nls ? >=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.3)

kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.08.3 (>=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.3)

kde-apps/kdemultimedia-meta-16.08.3 (>=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.3)

kde-apps/kdenetwork-meta-16.12.3 (nls ? >=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.3)

kde-apps/kdeutils-meta-16.12.3-r1 (nls ? >=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.3)

kde-apps/plasma-telepathy-meta-16.12.3 (nls ? >=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.3)

```

----------

## drudox

e ora ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> e ora ?

 

Io proverei con

```
# emerge -C kde-apps/kde-l10n

# emerge -uDNav --with-bdeps y --backtrack 100 @world 
```

----------

## drudox

e poi perl-cleaner ?

----------

## drudox

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *drudox wrote:*   e ora ? 
> 
> Io proverei con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si ora sta aggiornando  :Smile:  grazie 1000 

poi devo reinstallare kde-l10n ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> poi devo reinstallare kde-l10n ?

 

No dalle kdeapps 16.12 i programmi non dipendono piu' da kde-apps/kde-l10n.

Ti consiglierei anche un emerge -a --depclean dopo il perl-cleaner cosi' da rimuovere dipendenze che non servono piu' (usa l'opzione -a e controlla bene quello che vuole cancellare depclean!!!).

----------

## drudox

```

* ERROR: kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/work/libkexiv2-17.04.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/work/libkexiv2-17.04.0'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.10.12:

 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade

 * Messages for package dev-lang/ruby-2.2.7:

 * 

 * To switch between available Ruby profiles, execute as root:

 *    eselect ruby set ruby(19|20|...)

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.11:

 * 

 * To switch between available Ruby profiles, execute as root:

 *    eselect ruby set ruby(20|21|...)

 * 

 * Messages for package app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r3:

 * If you receive an error, "unable to anonymously mmap...

 * Resource temporarily unavailable" when running growisofs,

 * then you may need to run "ulimit -l unlimited".

 * Messages for package kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0:

 * ERROR: kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/work/libkexiv2-17.04.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/work/libkexiv2-17.04.0'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 136 info files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -uDNav --with-bdeps y --backtrack 100 --exclude kde-apps/libkexiv2 @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-17.04.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-17.04.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

che problemi ha????   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non posso darti una mano solo con quei messaggi devi postare con wgetpaste il risultato dei seguenti comandi

```
# emerge --info '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo

# emerge -pqv '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo

# cat /var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/temp/build.log
```

----------

## drudox

eccoli in ordine :

```
# emerge --info '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo 
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/EwOJNpD6FdFLtcgJfcd3/

```
# emerge -pqv '=kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0::gentoo 
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/sx5P73IPMmE5Ltn9zJGw/

```
# cat /var/tmp/portage/kde-apps/libkexiv2-17.04.0/temp/build.log
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/fu9qUVdKqISljs9CHQMB/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
CMakeFiles/KF5KExiv2.dir/kexiv2xmp.cpp.o: In function `KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setXmpTagStringSeq(char const*, QStringList const&, bool) const':

kexiv2xmp.cpp:(.text+0x730d): undefined reference to `Exiv2::XmpData::operator[](std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

CMakeFiles/KF5KExiv2.dir/kexiv2xmp.cpp.o: In function `KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setXmpTagStringBag(char const*, QStringList const&, bool) const':

kexiv2xmp.cpp:(.text+0x76dd): undefined reference to `Exiv2::XmpData::operator[](std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

CMakeFiles/KF5KExiv2.dir/kexiv2xmp.cpp.o: In function `KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setXmpTagStringListLangAlt(char const*, QMap<QString, QString> const&, bool) const':

kexiv2xmp.cpp:(.text+0x801c): undefined reference to `Exiv2::XmpKey::XmpKey(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

CMakeFiles/KF5KExiv2.dir/kexiv2xmp.cpp.o: In function `KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setXmpTagStringLangAlt(char const*, QString const&, QString const&, bool) const':

kexiv2xmp.cpp:(.text+0x8681): undefined reference to `Exiv2::XmpKey::XmpKey(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

CMakeFiles/KF5KExiv2.dir/kexiv2previews.cpp.o: In function `KExiv2Iface::KExiv2Previews::KExiv2Previews(QString const&)':

kexiv2previews.cpp:(.text+0x3ab): undefined reference to `Exiv2::ImageFactory::open(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, bool)'
```

Questi sono tipici errori causati dal passaggio da gcc 4 a 5.

Come dice questa news (che avresti dovuto vederla con un eselect news read dopo avere syncato il portage tree), devi lanciare il comando:

```
# revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

Questo ti vorra' ricompilare diversi pacchetti ma e' necessario per non incappare ancora in errori di compilazione simili.

----------

## drudox

[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# eselect news read

No news is good news.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sa che funziona solo appena fatto il sync, penso che se fai un'altro sync nel frattempo perdi le news di prima (ma potrei sbagliarmi non ho mai testato)

----------

## drudox

quindi procedo cn 

```
# revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

?

----------

## drudox

cavolo 407 package .... da aggiornare o.O

----------

## drudox

non e` eccessivo ??

----------

## drudox

 *drudox wrote:*   

> cavolo 407 package .... da aggiornare o.O

  o meglio da ricompilare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

>  *drudox wrote:*   cavolo 407 package .... da aggiornare o.O  o meglio da ricompilare

 

Si e' normale

----------

## drudox

quanto dura a te una compilazione di 400 pacchetti ?? circa ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> quanto dura a te una compilazione di 400 pacchetti ?? circa ??

 

Tutto dipende dal tuo sistema (processore, fsb,...) e da che pacchetti compili.

Non ne ho idea di quanto possa durare, sicuramente si parla di ore

----------

## drudox

gia` ... e secondo te e` meglio mettere l'opzione (nel make.conf) nel mio caso : 

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

 in modo che usi tutti i thread (e i core) oppure conviene limitare l'uso a parte della CPU per poter lavorare senza rallentamenti durante la compilazione

----------

## drudox

considera che monto in ram la partizione in cui scarica i sorgenti 

```
/var/tmp/portage   tmpfs 10Gb.......
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso la formula magica MAKEOPTS="-j<numero_core+1>", di solito lancio le compilazioni con molti pacchetti quando non devo fare lavorare seriamente sul pc

----------

## drudox

e nelle opzioni citate da me non metti nulla ?? 

io ho un intel coreDuo con 4 thread ! 

dovrei mettere quindi 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j3" 
```

 ??

----------

## drudox

io mi ritrovo invece 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j4"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che tipo di processore hai (cat /proc/cpuinfo)?

----------

## drudox

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz

stepping   : 10

microcode   : 0xa07

cpu MHz      : 2670.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority dtherm

bugs      :

bogomips   : 5333.33

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz

stepping   : 10

microcode   : 0xa07

cpu MHz      : 2670.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority dtherm

bugs      :

bogomips   : 5333.35

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 2

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz

stepping   : 10

microcode   : 0xa07

cpu MHz      : 2670.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 2

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 2

initial apicid   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority dtherm

bugs      :

bogomips   : 5333.34

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 3

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz

stepping   : 10

microcode   : 0xa07

cpu MHz      : 2670.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 3

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 3

initial apicid   : 3

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority dtherm

bugs      :

bogomips   : 5333.36

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti provare con -j5, ma se vuoi lavorare mentre compila ti consiglio di mettere -j3

----------

## drudox

grazie delle dritte  :Smile: 

cosa ne pensi del mio make.conf? 

```
──> cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#USE="X alsa dvd dbus cdr opengl bindist mmx sse sse2"

USE="X multilib pulseaudio abi_x86_32 gtk !qt4 qt5 pcre16 driver kms xvmc uvm alsa dvd \

     dbus cdr opengl bindist truetype xft type1 cleartype \

     corefonts"

#base themes extras"

#USE="gtk qt4 qt5 -test vala ABI_X86_64"

#USE="asm zlib -bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -tls-heartbeat -vanilla"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

INPUT_DEVICE="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'unica cosa che vedo che non mi piace molto (non vuol dire che non vada bene) e' l'attivazione indiscriminata della use flag abi_x86_32.

Questo aumenta sicuramente il tempo di compilazione e lo spazio su disco.

Trovo molto meglio attivarla quando lo richiede qualche pachetto tramite package.use.

Gentoo comunque ti lascia scegliere il sistema che vuoi!

----------

## drudox

grazie 1000  :Smile: 

----------

## drudox

ma devo ricompilare anche il kernel visto che ora ho tutto ricompilato per gcc 5 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ma devo ricompilare anche il kernel visto che ora ho tutto ricompilato per gcc 5 ?

 

Io non l'ho ricompilato e tutto funziona.

----------

## drudox

diavolo ! mi e` crashato per il pacchetto termite .. (che ho installato da layman ) e anzi che riprendere dalla compilazione del pacchetto 200 circa ha riniziato da zero

----------

## drudox

ora sono all upgrade e ottengo questo errore :

```
emerge -uDNav --with-bdeps y --backtrack 100
```

```
>>> Emerging (15 of 110) dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo

 * ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Running unpack phase for all ...

>>> Unpacking ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/all

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work ...

 * Running prepare phase for all ...

 * Running source copy phase for ruby21 ...

 * Running source copy phase for ruby22 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work ...

 * Running configure phase for ruby21 ...

checking for --enable-debug-build option... no

checking for -Wall option to compiler... yes

checking for -Waggregate-return option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wcast-align option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wextra option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wformat=2 option to compiler... yes

checking for -Winit-self option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wlarger-than-65500 option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wmissing-declarations option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wmissing-format-attribute option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wmissing-include-dirs option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wmissing-noreturn option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wmissing-prototypes option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wnested-externs option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wold-style-definition option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wpacked option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 option to compiler... no

checking for -Wpointer-arith option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wswitch-default option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wswitch-enum option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wundef option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wout-of-line-declaration option to compiler... no

checking for -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations option to compiler... yes

checking for -Wwrite-strings option to compiler... yes

checking for rb_errinfo()... yes

checking for cairo... yes

checking for rb_cairo.h... yes

checking for Windows... no

checking for gtk+-2.0 version (>= 2.10.0)... yes

checking for st.h... yes

checking for ruby/st.h... yes

checking for target... x11

*** /var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby21/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2/ext/gtk2/extconf.rb failed ***

Could not create Makefile due to some reason, probably lack of necessary

libraries and/or headers.  Check the mkmf.log file for more details.  You may

need configuration options.

Provided configuration options:

   --with-opt-dir

   --without-opt-dir

   --with-opt-include

   --without-opt-include=${opt-dir}/include

   --with-opt-lib

   --without-opt-lib=${opt-dir}/lib64

   --with-make-prog

   --without-make-prog

   --srcdir=/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby21/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2/ext/gtk2

   --curdir

   --ruby=/usr/bin/ruby21

   --enable-debug-build

   --disable-debug-build

   --with-pkg-config

   --without-pkg-config

   --with-override-variables

   --without-override-variables

/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby21/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2/ext/gtk2/extconf.rb:80:in `<main>': can't find gdkkeysyms.h (RuntimeError)

*** extconf.rb failed ***

Could not create Makefile due to some reason, probably lack of necessary

libraries and/or headers.  Check the mkmf.log file for more details.  You may

need configuration options.

Provided configuration options:

   --with-opt-dir

   --without-opt-dir

   --with-opt-include

   --without-opt-include=${opt-dir}/include

   --with-opt-lib

   --without-opt-lib=${opt-dir}/lib64

   --with-make-prog

   --without-make-prog

   --srcdir=.

   --curdir

   --ruby=/usr/bin/ruby21

 * ERROR: dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   extconf.rb failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4510:  Called ruby-ng_src_configure

 *   environment, line 4205:  Called _ruby_each_implementation 'each_ruby_configure'

 *   environment, line  531:  Called _ruby_invoke_environment 'ruby21' 'each_ruby_configure'

 *   environment, line  637:  Called each_ruby_configure

 *   environment, line  952:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${RUBY} extconf.rb || die "extconf.rb failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =ruby-gtk2-3.1.1

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby21/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby21/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/dhcpcd-7.0.0_beta3:

 * 

 * dhcpcd-7 has copied dhcpcd.duid and dhcpcd.secret from

 * /etc to /var/lib/dhcpcd

 * and copied leases in /var/lib/dhcpcd to new files with the dhcpcd-

 * prefix dropped.

 * 

 * You should remove these files if you don't plan on reverting

 * to an older version:

 *    /etc/dhcpcd.duid

 *    /etc/dhcpcd.secret

 *    /var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-enp2s0.lease

 * 

 * If you activate the lookup-hostname hook to look up your hostname

 * using the dns, you need to install net-dns/bind-tools.

 * Messages for package dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1:

 * ERROR: dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   extconf.rb failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4510:  Called ruby-ng_src_configure

 *   environment, line 4205:  Called _ruby_each_implementation 'each_ruby_configure'

 *   environment, line  531:  Called _ruby_invoke_environment 'ruby21' 'each_ruby_configure'

 *   environment, line  637:  Called each_ruby_configure

 *   environment, line  952:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${RUBY} extconf.rb || die "extconf.rb failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby21/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1/work/ruby21/ruby-gnome2-all-3.1.1/gtk2'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

```

----------

## drudox

il problema di ruby l;ho risolto togliendo la voce dal package.mask

ora cosa dovrei mettere nel package.use ?

----------

## drudox

iptables nftables ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> il problema di ruby l;ho risolto togliendo la voce dal package.mask
> 
> ora cosa dovrei mettere nel package.use ?

 

Non capisco la domanda e soprattutto come hai risolto

 *drudox wrote:*   

> iptables nftables ???

 

Anche qui non ti capisco cosa vuoi dire

----------

## drudox

si ok con quei due in package.use va`  :Very Happy:  sto iniziando a masticare portage  :Razz: 

----------

## drudox

allora scusate son stato poco chiaro 

avevo 

```
>=x11-libs/gtk+-3.21
```

 in package.mask lo ho commentato e non mi dava piu` quell'errore relativo a 

```
dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-3.1.1::gentoo 
```

poi mi dava errore per le USE flag di 

```
net-misc/connman
```

scusate non ho riportato il mess di errore   :Embarassed:  e lo ho risolto mettendo 

```
net-misc/connman iptables nftables
```

in package.use

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo scusa ma non capivo se era una richiesta o avevi risolto

----------

## drudox

come mai vedo che sta aggiornando gcc alla 6.3 ? non era appena passato a 5 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> come mai vedo che sta aggiornando gcc alla 6.3 ? non era appena passato a 5 ?

 

Sei in un sistema unstable? Hai magari in package.accept_keywords qualcosa relativo a gcc (grep -r gcc /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords*)?

----------

## drudox

```
 grep -r gcc /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/*
```

non restituisce nulla ... cmq come puoi vedere dal make.conf ho l'opzione 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

questo significa che devo rifare la trafila mortale di dare 

```
# revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc

```

??? dimmi di no ti prego   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ??? dimmi di no ti prego  

 

No solo per il passaggio da gcc 4 a 5. Tra il 5 e il 6 non c'e' piu' quel problema

----------

## drudox

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comunque per il pacchetto dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2 trovi la soluzione qua.

----------

## drudox

Non riesco a capire la soluzione  :Sad: 

mi dai una mano ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Non riesco a capire la soluzione 
> 
> mi dai una mano ?

 

Praticamente finche' non esce la versione >=3.1.2 di ruby-gtk2 devi mascherare le versioni >=1.1.9 di dev-ruby/pkg-config.

----------

## drudox

si ma ora nn mi apre totem ... e immagino molti gtk 

```
(totem:31562): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4055:113: The :insensitive pseudo-class is deprecated. Use :disabled instead.

(totem:31562): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Impossibile inizializzare il backend Clutter: nessun driver trovato.

(totem:31562): Clutter-WARNING **: Missing Cogl context: was Clutter correctly initialized?

Errore di segmentazione

```

----------

## drudox

no scusate ... aggiornato e va`  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa se te lo chiedo di nuovo, ma potresti aprire una nuova discussione per ogni nuovo problema?

Questo facilita anche a chi sta cercando di trovare magari una soluzione piu' velocemente   :Very Happy:  .

----------

